# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Έκθεση Μοντέλων Παραδοσιακών σκαριών

## Arthur

Bouzounis.JPG

Σας γνωρίζουμε ότι στα πλαίσια των εκδηλώσεων «Ημέρες Θάλασσας 2018» ο Δήμος Πειραιά, απο 04-10 Ιουνίου θα φιλοξενεί στην Δημοτική Πινακοθήκη, έκθεση Ναυτικών Μοντέλων του φίλου και συνεργάτη του naftotopos.gr, Μπουζούνη Γιώργου. 
Ευχαριστώ

Για τον naftotopos.gr
Thanasis

----------


## Arthur

Υπενθύμιση...
Thx

IMG_0097.jpg

----------

